

Sony and Ericsson part on good terms - digitalclubb
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/edbbff24-00a9-11e1-ba33-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1c1AFr0hN

======
davewicket
FT.com articles are only available to registered users and subscribers

